# Bolt reboots when trying to play any recorded shows



## bdud8134 (Sep 25, 2020)

My Bolt has the issues of going black when trying to watch Prime or Hulu so for now I have resorted to using those apps built into the TV. 
This is a new issue for me and seemed to start last night. However tonight when I try to watch any of the recorded shows I have in My Shows,, the screen goes black and after a short while, the Bolt reboots. Any show has the same result. I can change channels, set up Onepass etc but not watch any recorded shows. Does any one know what the issue is or have a similar issue?


----------



## tthompson (Jul 31, 2012)

bdud8134 said:


> My Bolt has the issues of going black when trying to watch Prime or Hulu so for now I have resorted to using those apps built into the TV.
> This is a new issue for me and seemed to start last night. However tonight when I try to watch any of the recorded shows I have in My Shows,, the screen goes black and after a short while, the Bolt reboots. Any show has the same result. I can change channels, set up Onepass etc but not watch any recorded shows. Does any one know what the issue is or have a similar issue?


Mine did that very same thing maybe once a week. Today it started doing it every time. When I get to the show I want to play click the right arrow beside the ok button to move to the three dots beside the name of the show. When you click on those three dots it shows a screen with play on it 
Wait about a minute then click play and it works for me but I do not know why


----------



## tthompson (Jul 31, 2012)

tthompson said:


> Mine did that very same thing maybe once a week. Today it started doing it every time. When I get to the show I want to play click the right arrow beside the ok button to move to the three dots beside the name of the show. When you click on those three dots it shows a screen with play on it
> Wait about a minute then click play and it works for me but I do not know why


I wondered if my hard drive is going bad or something to do with an update .


----------



## tthompson (Jul 31, 2012)

tthompson said:


> I wondered if my hard drive is going bad or something to do with an update .


Read on another thread as soon as you press ok to play a recorded show immediately push skip to skip ad. I tried it and it worked for me so far. I guess the problem is the ad not the recorded show


----------



## bdud8134 (Sep 25, 2020)

tthompson said:


> Mine did that very same thing maybe once a week. Today it started doing it every time. When I get to the show I want to play click the right arrow beside the ok button to move to the three dots beside the name of the show. When you click on those three dots it shows a screen with play on it
> Wait about a minute then click play and it works for me but I do not know why


Great thanks that worked for the show I tried!! 
Much appreciated, I will see if I can give Tivo tech a call when I get a chance.


----------



## Lanew (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm having the same problem... but is there an actual solution, other than these suggested workarounds?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Lanew said:


> I'm having the same problem... but is there an actual solution, other than these suggested workarounds?


Call TiVo and ask to have pre-roll ads removed as it's causing your TiVo to reboot.

Scott


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

HerronScott said:


> Call TiVo and ask to have pre-roll ads removed as it's causing your TiVo to reboot.
> 
> Scott


I did that very thing last night. Like others, I got scared after multiple reboots when playing a recorded show. Used the "skip trick" and I was able to play the recording. I found it wasn't every time I played a recorded show tho. Maybe a particular ad is causing the issue? Doesn't really matter I suppose. I started a chat with TiVo Support and the rep said she would put my unit on the list to have ads removed due to the issue. She said it will take 72 hours.


----------



## Willy92 (Oct 12, 2018)

bdud8134 said:


> My Bolt has the issues of going black when trying to watch Prime or Hulu so for now I have resorted to using those apps built into the TV.
> This is a new issue for me and seemed to start last night. However tonight when I try to watch any of the recorded shows I have in My Shows,, the screen goes black and after a short while, the Bolt reboots. Any show has the same result. I can change channels, set up Onepass etc but not watch any recorded shows. Does any one know what the issue is or have a similar issue?


When mine did that, the hard drive failed shortly after.


----------

